# 2017 AutoGuide.com Truck of the Year Winner Announced



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*In what was a heated battle for pickup supremacy, a decision has been made on which new truck is the best of the bunch.*

The 2017 Ford Raptor has won the AutoGuide.com Truck of the Year award.

“The 2017 Raptor is the whole package. It’s not just suspension or just appearance. Ford left no stone unturned with this purpose-built Baja runner, and it shows,” said Stephen Elmer, _AutoGuide.com_ news editor and trucks expert. “While each truck brings something to the table, the Raptor feels truly special, managing to provide a truck that is capable, intelligent, and most of all, an incredible amount of fun.”






Read more about the 2017 AutoGuide.com Truck of the Year Winner at AutoGuide.com.


----------

